# Designing the 'best' roof system - How do you do it?



## RoofYourWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey, guys.

I've got a commercial/industrial roofing background and would love to get a some residential opinions.

Obviously there is not a 'best' roof system because each system must be customized for the situation. What are some of the critical elements you make sure to include when creating the 'best' roof for your customers?

I wrote an article that outlines 4 critical things I'm always sure to address. What are yours???

-Eric


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Its up to the architect to illustrate options to the customer. I prefer to "cut and stack"; but nowadays they can design trusses for just about any scenario.
(I forgot to read the article).
In the end, nothing can replace hands on experience. An understanding of geometry doesn't hurt either.
Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

Great input. I agree 100% with the 'hands on experience.'

Here is the article:

http://roofyourworld.com/bestroof/


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

RoofYourWorld said:


> Great input. I agree 100% with the 'hands on experience.'
> 
> Here is the article:
> 
> http://roofyourworld.com/bestroof/


Thanks. I'm gonna go read it right now.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Very good write up. A roof makes the house IMO. It's when the homeowner finally understands where all their money is going. This is their castle, and it better be right. As long as good communication has been maintained throughout, there won't be any surprises on anyones part.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

Yea, the person who find a way to relate to the home/building owner that the *roof is what protects the stuff on the inside* is going to be one rich dude!

Can't tell how many times I had customers delay or postpone a roofing project so they could put in new carpet or machinery (only to do the roof a few months later after the new products were damaged by water)!

Thanks again for taking the time to read through the article. Your comments on the blog were excellent!


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

By design do you mean form (pretties) or function?

1. No roof designs where there is a slope terminating against a wall. Where is the water to go?

2. No valleys that come in front of a door way

3. Preferably no valleys, look pretty but are more apt to leak then a slope.

4. No low slopes , nothing less than 4/12


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> By design do you mean form (pretties) or function?
> 
> 1. No roof designs where there is a slope terminating against a wall. Where is the water to go?


Um its called a cricket.



mae-ling said:


> 2. No valleys that come in front of a door way


Meh they are fine.



mae-ling said:


> 3. Preferably no valleys, look pretty but are more apt to leak then a slope.


Only apt to leak if the "roofer" doesn't know how to do them properly, or just is plain lazy.



mae-ling said:


> 4. No low slopes , nothing less than 4/12


How would this work at all? I want to see someone build trusses that span 300'+ with no less then a 4/12 slope. Flat roofs are great, hack roofers who think they can install them are not. Even on the residential side not everyone wants a sloped roof. You would be more correct in saying no Shingles on a slope less then 4/12.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> By design do you mean form (pretties) or function?
> 
> 1. No roof designs where there is a slope terminating against a wall. Where is the water to go?
> 
> ...


You just eliminated must of the residential roofs in America.
"Crickets", or saddles, or Bastard pitches, should be kept out of sight, as they are ugly.
There are nothing wrong with valleys all around the front entry.
Valleys are attractive. The more the better. 
Flat roofs suck.

You must not be a full-fledged carpenter. All good framers appreciate a cut-up roof. One that the lumber sales rep has no idea how to figure the lumber.
One that you want to "stick build" because trusses are more of a pain to work with than they are worth.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

1985gt said:


> Um its called a cricket.
> 
> Meh they are fine.
> 
> ...


I believe must comp manufacturers say no less than 3/12, depending if they are architectural or 3tab (ick).
And flat roofs belong on commercial IMO.
Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

titanoman said:


> I believe must comp manufacturers say no less than 3/12, depending if they are architectural or 3tab (ick).
> And flat roofs belong on commercial IMO.
> Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


I'm sure its 3 or 4/12 Granted we do not do very many shingles. 

As far as flat roofs belonging on commercial, yes that is just your opinion. We have done many many flat or low slope roofs on houses. Some large some small. Anywhere from small sq porches to million dollar homes with multiple levels of flat or low sloped.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

1985gt said:


> I'm sure its 3 or 4/12 Granted we do not do very many shingles.
> 
> As far as flat roofs belonging on commercial, yes that is just your opinion. We have done many many flat or low slope roofs on houses. Some large some small. Anywhere from small sq porches to million dollar homes with multiple levels of flat or low sloped.


I agree. I've seen many multi-million dollar homes with flat roofs. It's like a Mediterrenien (however you spell that one) style, or Spanish or something


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

To each their own. I personally would put slates or shakes on my home if it was 1 mil + but I think it would look silly on my tiny split level.  Plus it not being built for shakes and all.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

1985gt said:


> To each their own. I personally would put slates or shakes on my home if it was 1 mil + but I think it would look silly on my tiny split level.  Plus it not being built for shakes and all.


I would never put comp on anything if I could afford it.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

It's funny how no one has mentioned the direction the house will be facing. This use to be taken into account about 40 years ago, but not any more.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

MJW said:


> It's funny how no one has mentioned the direction the house will be facing. This use to be taken into account about 40 years ago, but not any more.


That makes a difference on which way you might want to face your house, but nothing to do with the roof...?


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

mae-ling said:


> By design do you mean form (pretties) or function?


Now this was what I was originally hinting at! BOTH must be taken to account.

I say this because you can design a roof system that is perfect in terms of functionality...but that the customer never buys because it doesn't address something that is not directly 'roof-related.'

Assuming you sell roof systems to make a living (and not for fun or specification), you've got to include the 'pretties' into the design process.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

RoofYourWorld said:


> Now this was what I was originally hinting at! BOTH must be taken to account.
> 
> I say this because you can design a roof system that is perfect in terms of functionality...but that the customer never buys because it doesn't address something that is not directly 'roof-related.'
> 
> Assuming you sell roof systems to make a living (and not for fun or specification), you've got to include the 'pretties' into the design process.


Real carpenters don't call a roof "pretty". A "keen" roof would be "handsome".


----------



## RoofYourWorld (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha, don't kill the messenger... I was just quoting someone!


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

titanoman said:


> That makes a difference on which way you might want to face your house, but nothing to do with the roof...?


Oh really?  :laughing:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

MJW said:


> Oh really?  :laughing:


Yeah. Tell me how it makes a difference.:confused1:
The only difference is which direction you run ridge cap according to the prevailing wind direction.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

RoofYourWorld said:


> Haha, don't kill the messenger... I was just quoting someone!


I gotcha. I was just kidding.


----------



## MJW (Feb 7, 2006)

titanoman said:


> Yeah. Tell me how it makes a difference.:confused1:
> The only difference is which direction you run ridge cap according to the prevailing wind direction.


That's all ,eh?

Aside from prevailing winds, what about a neighbors house or a barn or a silo, or maybe an open filed. How about facing the front of the house south? How about 3 ft. overhangs to block out the sun in the summer and to allow more sun in winter. Valleys above walkways that may be in the shade for the winter months. How about an old tree that is asked to be left on the property after construction. Maybe even an entire line of trees that could block the wind and snow from drifting on a difficult area on a roof.

There are many things to think about when a "roof system" is penciled by an architect, but just like any other engineer or close minded person, they believe if they draw it, it can be built and work just as good as any other building.

I've seen where a 90x240 building almost collapsed because of the direction it was facing. I've seen shingles and steel roofing fly off buildings because it was in line with wind that came whipping around a silo next to a barn.

The direction a building is facing has plenty to do with how the roof is designed......or it should be.......:yes:

Anything else you haven't witnessed, just let me know. :wink:


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Like I said. The direction and location of the house matters.


----------

